# Mommy? Lost soul looking for love.



## oracleseer (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm a rather large light beige short haired tabby, or maybe I'm a short haired Maine coon, if such thing exists.
I've been homeless all my life but I'm a great survivor, only I need a bit more than food and survival skills.

I've lived in Hackney all my life and love my little patch, but no one looks after me.

Just recently, I found a man who claps his hands and two cats come running. He goes to a fence everyday, claps and a cat comes, he takes it, feeds it, strokes it a while, then claps his hands again and a second cat comes running, then follows him home.

So one day, when he clapped, I went running up to him, meowing away eagerly, just like the other one.
he ignored me at first, but after a day or two he started to feed me.
I started to follow him home, then follow him everywhere. He took me for a long walk one day, up and down side streets, to see if I could remember where I lived.

Then he started knocking on doors, and everyone knew me but they all told him that I'd been around a long time and never had a home.
He tried to give me away a couple of times but I escaped and went running back, waiting for him to come along again, and now he feeds me again, but I don't like to eat unless he stays with me, then I'll eat everything.

The second home I went to, he came in with me, it was small but had a large double bed. I sat on his lap and inched forward slowly until I was on the bed, and for the first time in a long while, I started to purr, pad my paws, then fell asleep.

But I woke in the middle of the night, my new owner snoring away, had forgotten to put a litter tray down, so I jumped out of the window, and I now sit on a window sill all night and day until my clapping man comes.

He has two cats of his own, they don't like me and they stopped walking with him since I've been around. He's upset because their behaviour has changed so much, and because he has to sneak away from me when I'm not looking, in order to stop me following him home.

My soul craves for someone to love me, but my mind is accustomed to street life, where only the tough survive, I can't change that unless someone has enough patience with me to take things slow.

I really am a beautiful cat, and everyone stops to stroke me, and each time they do I think that maybe they will take me with them, but they all walk away in the end.

I really need someone who will want me, love me and understand me.

Bungle xx
(that's what he calls me anyway)


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh Bungle I am so sad for you - could you not ask your nice 'clap hands' man to get in touch with the nearest branch of Cats Protection ? I'm sure they would be able to find you a home in your area with nice people who will love you.

My Mommy got me from Cats Protection and I'm very happy here.

Love
Bertie :Cat


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Bungle. Please ask the clapping man to contact The Scratching Post too as we home from your area. There is a longish waiting list but we do our best to work through it.


----------



## oracleseer (Dec 26, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Oh Bungle I am so sad for you - could you not ask your nice 'clap hands' man to get in touch with the nearest branch of Cats Protection ? I'm sure they would be able to find you a home in your area with nice people who will love you.
> 
> My Mommy got me from Cats Protection and I'm very happy here.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bertie, between me and you clap hands is not as smart as he is nice...I've bookmarked their website for him!
Quack. (I don't know how to meow, think I might have been raised by ducks!)


----------



## oracleseer (Dec 26, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh Bungle. Please ask the clapping man to contact The Scratching Post too as we home from your area. There is a longish waiting list but we do our best to work through it.


Thank you too Paddypaws, also bookmarked.....Quack!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Good Luck Bungle - I'm sure your forever home is somewhere out there with lovely slaves just waiting for you to become part of their family.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

www.scratchingpost.co.uk


----------



## oracleseer (Dec 26, 2013)

My clapping man decided to keep me in the end and I had somewhere warm to sleep, nice food and nice cuddles. I gave him a lot of good times, following him to the shops and waiting for him to come back, and he really loved me too much. But in February I started to get ill and lost a lot of weight and eventually stopped eating and drinking altogether.
On Friday 20/03/20 clapping man took me to the vets and they told him the sad news. He cradled me in his arms like a baby and I pushed my head close into his chest with one paw stretched out to him. We spent several minutes together and I knew it was my time to go. Then the vet came back and put me on the table.
Clapping man stared me in the eye's until the end while gently stroking behind my ears, and I gently and painlessly slipped away.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

So very sorry for your loss! @oracleseer

You gave Bungle a couple of happy years of love and warmth and helped him when he had to go. 
RIP little Bungle, you left your foot prints in a loving heart!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

oracleseer said:


> My clapping man decided to keep me in the end and I had somewhere warm to sleep, nice food and nice cuddles. I gave him a lot of good times, following him to the shops and waiting for him to come back, and he really loved me too much. But in February I started to get ill and lost a lot of weight and eventually stopped eating and drinking altogether.
> On Friday 20/03/20 clapping man took me to the vets and they told him the sad news. He cradled me in his arms like a baby and I pushed my head close into his chest with one paw stretched out to him. We spent several minutes together and I knew it was my time to go. Then the vet came back and put me on the table.
> Clapping man stared me in the eye's until the end while gently stroking behind my ears, and I gently and painlessly slipped away.


that is so, so sad - I have tears as I write this

_"I just wanted to let you know that I made it home. The journey wasn't an easy one, but it didn't take too long.
Everything is so pretty here, so white, so fresh and new I wish that you could close your eyes and that you could see it too.
Please try not to be sad for me. Try to understand God is taking care of me...I'm in the shelter of His hands.
Here there is no sadness, no sorrow, and no pain. Here there is no crying and I'll never hurt again.
Here it is so peaceful when all the angels sing. I really have to go for now... I've just got to try my wings."
_
Fly free little one.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

oracleseer said:


> My clapping man decided to keep me in the end and I had somewhere warm to sleep, nice food and nice cuddles. I gave him a lot of good times, following him to the shops and waiting for him to come back, and he really loved me too much. But in February I started to get ill and lost a lot of weight and eventually stopped eating and drinking altogether.
> On Friday 20/03/20 clapping man took me to the vets and they told him the sad news. He cradled me in his arms like a baby and I pushed my head close into his chest with one paw stretched out to him. We spent several minutes together and I knew it was my time to go. Then the vet came back and put me on the table.
> Clapping man stared me in the eye's until the end while gently stroking behind my ears, and I gently and painlessly slipped away.




RIP Bungle xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good night and good bye sweet Bungle
RIP


----------



## oracleseer (Dec 26, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> that is so, so sad - I have tears as I write this
> 
> _"I just wanted to let you know that I made it home. The journey wasn't an easy one, but it didn't take too long.
> Everything is so pretty here, so white, so fresh and new I wish that you could close your eyes and that you could see it too.
> ...


Thanks. If ever there was a cat who deserved a happy ending, it was Bungle. I've never seen such a well behaved cat in my life and he did everything to get on with my other two. He was a big cat who lived on the street most of his life, so he really took care of himself, and all by himself too. I think in his later years he wanted someone to look after him, and I found him a home three times, but each time he escaped and came back to me. I had no idea when I took him to the vets that I'd be coming home without him, and just welled up when told he would have to be put down. I had to make the decision and that was hard, but he'd been crying the night before and I couldn't let him go through that again.
When the vet told me, she left me alone with him for a while and when I put him on the table, he knew and made no fuss. He really was a special cat and I love him to pieces, couldn't stop crying. (Didn't know I could cry)


----------



## oracleseer (Dec 26, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> So very sorry for your loss! @oracleseer
> 
> You gave Bungle a couple of happy years of love and warmth and helped him when he had to go.
> RIP little Bungle, you left your foot prints in a loving heart!


Thanks ChaosCat, he certainly dented my heart for ever.


----------



## oracleseer (Dec 26, 2013)

MilleD said:


> RIP Bungle xx


Thanks for the flowers MilleD.


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

So sad. He knew he was very much loved when he passed. He knew you were his safe haven and that's why he would always try and come back to you.
Like I told my old Cleo when I stroked him before the injection... We will all see each other again one day up there. I'll stop because my eyes are welling up.


----------

